# SHOCKING - Is it Taj Mahal or Tej O Mahalya ?



## techtronic (May 15, 2007)

*Was the Taj originally a temple or a palace?*

P.N. Oak, President of The Institute for Rewriting Indian History, has repeatedly asserted that the Taj was a Hindu temple of the god Shiva, usurped and remodeled by Shah Jahan. The temple's name, he says, was originally "Tejomahalya"; this was corrupted over time to "Taj Mahal".
Oak also claims that the tombs of Humayun, Akbar and Itmad-u-Dallah — as well as the Vatican in Rome, the Kaabah in Mecca, and Stonehenge, and "all historic buildings" in India — were also Hindu temples or palaces.
_The Taj is only a typical illustration of how all historic buildings and townships from Kashmir to Cape Comorin though of Hindu origin have been ascribed to this or that Muslim ruler or courtier._ 
He further says that if Taj was _not_ a Shiva temple, that it might then have been the palace of a Rajput king. In any case (he says), the Taj was Hindu in origin, stolen by Shah Jahan and adapted as a tomb — although Oak also claims that Mumtaz is not buried there.
Oak further states that the numerous eyewitness accounts of Taj construction, and Shah Jahan's construction orders and voluminous financial records, are elaborate frauds meant to hide its Hindu origin.
His many provocative assertions have gained a lot of popular interest and made Oak a well-known media figure.
He has sued to break open the cenotaphs, and to tear down brick walls in the lower plinth: In these "fake tombs" and "sealed apartments", Oak says Shivalingams or other temple items were hidden by Shah Jahan
According to Oak, the Indian government's refusal to allow him unfettered access amounts to a conspiracy against Hinduism.
Oak's assertions are not accepted by legitimate scholars. But these stories are widely believed and publicized by some contemporary Hindutva (Hindu nationalist) activists.
In 2000 India's Supreme Court dismissed Oak's petition to declare that a Hindu king built the Taj Mahal, and reprimanded him for bringing the action. In 2005 a similar petition was dismissed by the Allahabad High Court. This case was brought by Amar Nath Mishra, a social worker and preacher who claims that the Taj Mahal was built by the Hindu King Parmar Dev in 1196.

More : *www.stephen-knapp.com/was_the_taj_mahal_a_vedic_temple.htm


----------



## praka123 (May 15, 2007)

waah!Kya baat Hai Shah_Jahaan?


----------



## great_manish (May 16, 2007)

hmmm...hear that bfore...but only as a word of mouth...got no internet sources...


----------



## pannaguma (May 16, 2007)

dunno abt taj mahal, but my opinion is that all the other places mentioned can be of hindu origin only in a DREAM. we never went that far and that early to be able to build such significant cities and monuments.


----------



## sam_1710 (May 16, 2007)

yup... its a palace!! i had got a mail long bak.. along wid supporting pics!!!


----------



## pannaguma (May 16, 2007)

^^ if possible do u mind posting the pics???


----------



## Tapomay (May 16, 2007)

heard this before but have no idea if it's true or not.


----------



## faraaz (May 16, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> *Was the Taj originally a temple or a palace?*
> 
> *snip*
> Oak's assertions are not accepted by legitimate scholars. But these stories are widely believed and publicized by some contemporary Hindutva (Hindu nationalist) activists.
> ...



That's all I need to hear really...so yeah...its Taj Mahal only...


----------



## gxsaurav (May 16, 2007)

Who cares, Taj Mahal or Tajmahalaya it is still indian & it is still one of the 7 wonders of the world.


----------



## pannaguma (May 16, 2007)

^^but conspiracy theories always generate curiosity and interest


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 16, 2007)

its propaganda of  hate organization-RSS


----------



## kumarmohit (May 16, 2007)

^^  
*www.stephen-knapp.com

Being the Hindu chauvanist organisation that u claim RSS is, just why would they register a western domain?

Thoda logic lagaya karo bhai!!!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 16, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
there are no theories to prove that , taj mahal to what ever crap ur talking about


----------



## kumarmohit (May 16, 2007)

I am not talking about the Taj, I am talking about RSS being involved in the issue as you said that this is propaganda of hate organisation-RSS.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 16, 2007)

The Writer PN oak has relation with RSS


----------



## azzu (May 16, 2007)

I heard this bfor whatever its still Tajmahal and was built by shah_jahaan


----------



## Digit_Dragon (May 16, 2007)

There is a possibility that ShahJahan to support Hindu temples (as he beleived in Hindu religion as his mother was Hindu....*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shah_Jahan) he would have kept shiv lingas in Taj Mahal..
But shahJahan as a man was very inhumane unlike his architecture


----------



## zyberboy (May 16, 2007)

Another poorely crafted conspiracy theory, Taj Mahal is clearly a Mughal architecture with Persian and indian mix.Shajahan will never build taj for his wife in top of a destroyed temple if he loves her(think frm ur side).And OAK is juggling around with name "Taj Mahal" and a photo nothing more n photos are not considered as evidence in this new digital age.

To me this one is in  the same category as tat of       "Is Bush a Reptile"  conspiracy theory(worst one)  ...lol  *www.sherryshriner.com/zach-sherry.htm (vry funny)


----------



## gxsaurav (May 16, 2007)

^^^^ Right said, Taj mahal is a piece of art. A gem on the face of earth & litrally it is one of the best creations in India made by mughals. 

It doesn't matter if it was hindu temple or a burial place, in both case it is a respectful place & other then politicians each & every indian admires it.

(Polliticians like to make an issue of everything for vote bank)


----------



## kumarmohit (May 16, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> The Writer PN oak has relation with RSS



But then why would RSS not get domain registered in their own name considering the potential of benefit they would achieve if they claim this to be true. Why on earth would they get a western domain name registered.

I am not debating if this is true or not, I am just trying to satisfy my curiosity as to how the RSS comes in picture.


----------



## me_ankitroy (May 18, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Who cares, Taj Mahal or Tajmahalaya it is still indian & it is still one of the 7 wonders of the world.


 
Thats right........... we Are all Indian and that make us PROUD


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 18, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Who cares, Taj Mahal or Tajmahalaya it is still indian & it is still one of the 7 wonders of the world.



but truth is above all ....we should care bout truth also


----------



## anandk (May 18, 2007)

btw, taj mahal is not one of the 7 wonders of the world. a recent comittee was even constituted to idntify NEW '7 wonders' as most of the old '7 wonders' have been destroyed...even in the new list, the taj was denied a place.


----------



## eddie (May 19, 2007)

^ Are you sure about that? AFAIK the results of "New 7 Wonder" voting is still awaited.


----------



## anandk (May 19, 2007)

^ u r rt. i stand corrected. thanx. thot the voting was over. its not. so vote  guys if u want to c it among the 7 ! *www.new7wonders.com/index.php


----------



## jobenjoseph (May 25, 2007)

frankly who cares????????
taj mahal is promoted as a INDIAN monument by a husband for his wife.
LETS BE PROUD OF THAT FACT.
lets stop being narrow minded. what say bros??


----------



## faraaz (May 25, 2007)

I say the Qutab Minar is a more appropriate monument from a husband for his wife...*wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## kumarmohit (May 26, 2007)

^^^ Totally agree, LMAO*e.deviantart.com/emoticons/l/lmao.gif


----------



## jobenjoseph (May 26, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> I say the Qutab Minar is a more appropriate monument from a husband for his wife...*wink wink nudge nudge*


har har har so is the eiffel tower and the pyramids


----------



## faraaz (May 27, 2007)

jobenjoseph said:
			
		

> har har har so is the eiffel tower and the pyramids



Nah...Qutab Minar's shape is more...uh..ergonomic!


----------



## karmanya (May 27, 2007)

dude, the Eiffel tower is shaped like a  giant phalanx; got that from the da vinci  code.


----------



## faraaz (May 27, 2007)

Too sharp man...the head of the Qutab Minar is a lot more like a ..."head"...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 26, 2007)

How do we indians fight over smaller issues, Isse kya farak padta hai ki woh Shah Jahan ne banaya ya Hindu temple it is! People should be more concerned about its day by day blackening. It looks ugly nowdays. SO black! Hang Mayawati firstly for this!


----------



## saikibryan (Jun 28, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Too sharp man...the head of the Qutab Minar is a lot more like a ..."head"...



LOLZ...........

i agree with gx_saurav
it doesn't matter if it is a hindu temple or a burial place...
we all should be proud of it's beauty and indianness....


----------



## jobenjoseph (Jun 29, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Too sharp man...the head of the Qutab Minar is a lot more like a ..."head"...




excuse me dear sir. i am sure u r entirely mistaken. the very shape of the eiffel is broad at the base and has a "head" at the top har har har

have a question relating to men & women and put a bunch of men together to discuss and sure enough we have come into the erotic zone 

no wonder feminists have a field day men bashing


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 8, 2007)

Mods, lock this thread!! useless and pointless issue being fuelled by sceptisicm and Hinduvata.. All lies. no truth..

Lock the thread..


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 9, 2007)

So wat is wrong with Hindutva?
Dont the hindus live in India?
Are they not given the freedom of speech and expression by the same constitution which the "secularist bigots" claim to have been given to them .

Or Do you think that Hindus are second rate citizens worth of no freedom or right of any kind?

We are just having a peaceful discussion (Its factuality or credibility is not in question, you have all rights to think its pointless), but give me one place where anyone has criticised anyone else on religious grounds!


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 9, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> So wat is wrong with Hindutva?
> Dont the hindus live in India?
> Are they not given the freedom of speech and expression by the same constitution which the "secularist bigots" claim to have been given to them .
> 
> ...


 
Ok.. let's not go into religion!! I didn't criticize the hindu religion as such, I was just talking about the people who use hinduism as a justification ground for things they do which in other words is called Hindutva just like extremists misuse Islam to justify their actions.
I'm clarifying myself again. I did not criticize any religion especially Hinduism. Please do not misquote what I said and assume that I said Hindu's are third rate people. Don't assume things I haven't said.


----------



## sre06 (Jul 9, 2007)

taj mahal and all temple in india was hindu temple i believe it is true and muslim has ruled india that's why many temple has converted to tomb or such name given by muslim . muslim are very cleaver.


----------



## almighty (Jul 9, 2007)

in my opinion TAJ MAHAL is not a temple coz acroding to our (Hindu) culture the roof of temple is like pyramid but taj mahal has masque shaped roof
so its only rumor arosed by some hindu politician 
as we see for ayodhaya ram mandir 
i think its totaly fake coz if it was temple the structure must be in pyramid shade 
isint?


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 10, 2007)

We cannot say if its a temple or a tomb coz none of us was in ShahJehan's time all we know is from books and records written under the orders of Mogul empire. But the thing is that Each and everyone - Extremists included - have a right to be heard because the law does differentiate if you are moderate or extremists.

Locking this thread is tantamount to stifling of freedom of expression.

People here are sane and intelligent and for making decisions related to locking we have mods. 

No one should request thread lock unless any forum rule is broken. 



> I did not criticize any religion especially Hinduism. Please do not misquote what I said and assume that I said Hindu's are third rate people. Don't assume things I haven't said.



I am not saying that you criticized any religion. I never felt it. I am against the usage of term Hindutva - which means being a Hindu instead of the term Hindu Extremists.

Anyway I still not see any relisgion bashing until my earlier post. That is post number 38. I only asked you to quote one post before post 38 which criticizes another religion.


----------



## i_am_crack (Jul 11, 2007)

Very difficult to answer..cause if you stand in the shoes of hindhu.. you see tej o mahal and if you stand in the shoes of muslim you might see Taj mahal...But if you see in the shoes if indian (like me) you see a place where we are making money showing building....

My 2 cents


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jul 11, 2007)

Does it matter who built it...we just know that Taj mahal is now the 1st onder of the world and we all as indians are proud of it.right guys ( hey look this is no goofing around)


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 11, 2007)

i_am_crack said:
			
		

> Very difficult to answer..cause if you stand in the shoes of hindhu.. you see tej o mahal and if you stand in the shoes of muslim you might see Taj mahal...But if you see in the shoes if indian (like me) you see a place where we are making money showing building....
> 
> My 2 cents



Exactly we shud not care a hoot unless it makes a good buck for us. Of course we need money more badly than a debate on history.


----------



## almighty (Jul 13, 2007)

i_am_crack said:
			
		

> Very difficult to answer..cause if you stand in the shoes of hindhu.. you see tej o mahal and if you stand in the shoes of muslim you might see Taj mahal...But if you see in the shoes if indian (like me) you see a place where we are making money showing building....
> 
> My 2 cents


 AGREED the most appropriate point
but one more thing wanna say tat when mughals rule we claim they made all the temples to mosque coz at that time they rule or they had majority
but wat we hindu are doin now
we are also doin the same thing
now we rule so we are trying to make mosque to temples
ayodhya kand is witness of some sick hindu minded people
taj mahal is taj mahal let it be what it is
does it make any differece after making tej o mahal


----------



## rajivrocks (Jul 21, 2007)

*www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A5220



> Fearing political backlash, Indira Gandhi's government tried to have Oak's book withdrawn from the bookstores, and threatened the Indian publisher of the first edition with dire consequences.


----------



## qams (Jul 21, 2007)

*These all fact is done by RSS and its allied products,*
*Boycott these Non-Secular group !!!*


*These all fact is done by RSS and its allied products,*
*Boycott these Non-Secular group !!!*


*These all fact is done by RSS and its allied products,*
*Boycott these Non-Secular group !!!*



*These all fact is done by RSS and its allied products,
Boycott these Non-Secular group !!!

*


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey dude, you cud have just said that once! BTW I see no mention of RSS anywhere.


----------



## spironox (Jul 22, 2007)

qams said:
			
		

> *These all fact is done by RSS and its allied products,*
> *Boycott these Non-Secular group !!!*
> 
> 
> ...


 

well atlest he got a echo !!!

Ok this might seem funny but we are still arguing whether it’s a religious place or not? But the fact is what is going on for the conservation of other archeological venue! I mean how many of us think that govt has done any justice by just promoting the Taj or what so ever is its name 

I think you all might have come across many a place of some historical significance and might have found it in a pathetic condition where there is no security guards or any conservation schemes for the same and all we do is fight over silly issues like is it a Hindu or Muslim structure! 

Come on people stand up of the cause as its time to take matter into hands use RTI and ask govt what’s is going on !


----------



## akshar (Jul 29, 2007)

That domain name has nothing to do. Nor the tejo mahalay concept has anything to do with RSS. Dont simply blame the organization based on your prejudice.

I did read a book on this theory long back. It had convincible proofs in that book.

if there is a smoke thers is possibly some fire.

and Mr. pannaguma : You probably have not seen Minaxi Mandeer or Konark Suryamandir. They r there long before when shahjahan's forfathers were just nomads.

Also the so called Mughal Architecture is non-exisistent everywhere else in world whereever Mughal's had gone except in India.


----------



## qams (Jul 29, 2007)

Then Why indians vote for TAJ (and so called tejo)?

Koi bhi mandir,masjid,gurudwara,girjaghar apne dharm se puraana nahi ho sakta, understand !!
Jabse dharm start hota he, uske baad hi uske religious place bante hain.
Aadi-maanav-kaal se hi mandir,masjid,gurudwara,girjaghar nahi bane huwe hain.

main kehta hoon k sabhi indians ko bhai-chaare k sath rehna chaaiye.
aur present main jeena chaahiye.
main RSS+ its allied products ka naam isliye le raha hoon kyonke inka kaam danaga fasaad karwana he wo bhi dharm k naam par.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 29, 2007)

RSS danga nahi karwati bhai, aaj tak kabhi court mein RSS ko dangon mein involved nahi paya gaya. Tell me of one single case where an officer of RSS has been convicted for riots.. 

In fact eminent writer Khushwant Singh ne kaha hai ki jab 1984 Anti Sikh riots ho rahe they tab sikhs ko bachaane wale congress aur leftists nahi - RSS waley log they.

Aur RSS ne kai baar Christian aur Muslim organisations key logon key sath milkar calamity struck areas mein logon kin help ki hai.

Kashmir mein RSS ki branch Sewa Bharti above 100 muslim homeless kids ko support karti hai - 

Mera bharosa nahi to Wikipedia ka bharosa to hoga
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rashtriya_Swayamsevak_Sangh


Par abhi upar logon ne kaha ki Hinduism is not a religion, tab fir Hindu organisations dharm ke nnam par danga kaise karwa sakti hai, jabki hinduism to dharm hi nahi hai.

Aur agar ek baar maan bhi lein ki tum sirf un logon ki bat karte ho, jo dharam ke naam par danga karte hai, to fir tumne, sirf RSS aur allies ka example dekar to yeh bata diya ki non hindu religious organisations dange nahi karwati. Dange karwane waley sab jagah hai, unse koi bacha nahi hai- par iska matlab yeh nahi hai ki sab dange karwane wale ek jaise hote hai- Crusades aur is tarah ki kisi ladai ka koi justification nahi hai, par is ka matlab yeh nahi hai ki har jagah RSS and allies ko sooli par chadha do.

Mein kehna sirf yahi chahta hoon ki kisi ko criticise karne se pehle uske baare mein puri knowledge lo, uske documents, uske manifesto ko padho, just because adhi duniya kisi ko bura kehti hai iska matlab yeh nahi ki woh bura hai. Dikhave pe mat jaao, apni akal lagao!!!


----------



## akshar (Jul 30, 2007)

yes kumar mohit you r absolutley correct.


----------



## ahref (Aug 18, 2007)

Useless never ending debate, no one can convince anyone. There are millions of people who believe 9/11 was done by Bush. Similarly there is no shortage of people who will say Taj Mahal is built by Hindu king, and you can't convince them to believe something else, because there brains are washed.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 18, 2007)

many masjids & churches(syrian christians of kerala converted 2000 yrs ago) are old hindu temples.there is no arguement over that.but the reasons for such changes are due to communities of some areas are completelty converted.so forget the past.it will bleed if it is again reinvented?  .this is the reality.we know how tolerant Indian culture(hinduism) is/was.unlike ppl who interprets their holybooks to  get "Idol worshippers" people massacred


----------



## qams (Aug 19, 2009)

kumarmohit said:


> RSS danga nahi karwati bhai, aaj tak kabhi court mein RSS ko dangon mein involved nahi paya gaya. Tell me of one single case where an officer of RSS has been convicted for riots..
> 
> In fact eminent writer Khushwant Singh ne kaha hai ki jab 1984 Anti Sikh riots ho rahe they tab sikhs ko bachaane wale congress aur leftists nahi - RSS waley log they.
> 
> ...




*if u will analyse in detail u will reveal yourself*

*www.islamreligion.com/articles/559/


-----------------------------------------
Plz go through this article atleast once
*www.islamreligion.com/articles/559/​
*thepiratebay.org/torrent/4766412/Muhammed_Umar_Rao__Ex-Hindu__Brahmin._Why_did_I_embrace_Islam_

*www.islamictube.net/watch/d83f1ef7...Rao,-Ex-Hindu,-Brahmin,-Y-did-I-embrace-Islam


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2009)

^^I am happy that he converted to Islam. Dimwits like him who irrationally hate Muslims would have done more harm to Hinduism as Hindu...lol


----------



## sona (Sep 5, 2009)

Why does'nt the government of India open up the back doors of taj mahal and show us the real truth............????


----------

